# HOw to get started.



## toyotaguy83 (Jul 21, 2014)

I am new to the area. I recently moved from Texas. I have always enjoyed mushrooms and have heard of morels, but never tried them. Where and when can i find them and if it is out of season who serves them? Thank you in advance.


----------



## jdk32581 (May 6, 2014)

Season is over. Have not seen them on a menu anywhere. If you want to buy them Market District in Solon sells them dried by the pound. $215 per pound. I just started foraging this year but was able to find morels on my first season hunting. Look for old woods with black soil and subsurface rocky areas that drains really well. Cherry and apple trees are your friend.


----------

